# Decontamination



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

okay.. i've become quite interested in eco processes..

my question is decontamination... i did search but didn't find anything.

tardis and iron x.. how do the eco guys do this?

or is it not possible.. i can see how claying is done as normal.
but tardis and ironx require a good rinse.. whats your methods?

Cheers
Craig


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Tardis is applied more by misting onto the panel allow to work then and wipe not allowing any to run off the vehicle. An alternative you could use is Dodo Juice Tarmalade. I guess it all very much depends on your definition of eco friendly detailing....for me is prevention of any run off from the vehicle.


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks rob... was hoping you'd reply... really interested in your steam technique.. might have a chat about it at the wednesday meet if we both make it..


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

so another question, mist and wipe.. does that not leave a lot of tardis behind?
or do you do another steam wash process after this rob?


----------



## Prism Detailing (Jun 8, 2006)

Yes i then follow up by steaming the car afterwards as well

Wednesday i dont know if ill be there yet, as i might be working it now, will need to see how i get on


----------



## CraigQQ (Jan 20, 2011)

thanks rob..

well i'll see you there if you make it.. if not good luck with the job


----------

